# White vs. Black Sand?



## gilberbt

I decided to post this so people can see the difference between black and white sand in the same setup and see what they like better. Here is my setup from Jan-2011 to Jan-2012 with pretty much the same stocking and rocks just a different layout. Personally I like both, the white sand made the tank very bright (shows a lot of scratches :-? ) and the black sand gave the tank some more shadows and depth (less reflection).
Which one do you like better?

White Sand Jan-2011









Black Sand Jan-2012


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I think the black really makes the fish pop but not only the sand but the black background in combo with the mostly dark rocks. The plants also pop off the black as well.

However I do like both. I guess it is all a matter of taste.


----------



## skurj

i prefer colours more au naturel... black substrate doesn't work for me


----------



## Steve C

I'm going with white in my tank, but just because it matches the BG and other decor I have in my tank. I actually like both pretty much equally...I think it just all depends on what other items you have in the tank as to which works best.

Both your set ups look great though! :thumb:


----------



## Shallow~Dweller

White or beach colour sand for me. I feel it looks more natural.


----------



## GTZ

Like them both. I've been on the fence about switching to black for about a year. :?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

GTZ said:


> Like them both. I've been on the fence about switching to black for about a year. :?


Do it...I dare you!!!

I had a tank with all black sand once and really liked it. I also like the white. I also like my current light colored PFS also. Change is good sometimes :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

I like the black, but note that some fish do color down over black. My leleupi looked positively gray. Then as I was selling them, the holding tank had sand and they were bright orange.

I have black in my hap/peacock tank and I will do it in the 72" tank when I move them as well.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid

The white sand is complemented by the black BG. Probably that makes it look so good with the contrast. Black sand looks equally good.
I would like to have both, in different tanks though.


----------



## gilberbt

Thanks for all the comments.



GTZ said:


> Like them both. I've been on the fence about switching to black for about a year. :?


You should go for it I do it all the time. All the changes I have done in the past 4 years I probably could write a book on it or do the changes in my sleep. I guess that is what happens if you like to tinker and the only half only allows 1 tank setup :lol:. I got the tank with nautal gravel and soon there after switched to black gravel. Then a year or so later I wanted to try sand so switched to white sand. The white sand I had was very fine and at that time I had HOB filters and had problems with sand burning up the impellers/motors so I switched to quickete medium grade sand. Never really liked the look of that and ended up upgrading to canisters so I recently switched to black sand. The only beef I had with the black sand is cost vs. the other types but it really makes the colorful fish like yellow labs and peacocks pop.


----------



## GTZ

Yeah, a bit worried when it comes to dark fish. We'll see.


----------



## Sub-Mariner

Both look good but since you asked, I like the white better.


----------



## Shahlvah

I like the light sand...white.


----------



## Anthraxx8500

i honestly prefer the white. the ONLY thing i dislike about white is that when taking photos it tends to show up brighter then it really is and that makes the pics turn out crummy. personally i liked the older tank with the live plants. seemed more natural and less constructed.


----------



## theoryguru

I like the white, has a natural look to it.


----------



## malady

black.

the colors really do look alot more vivid imo


----------



## lilcountrygal

Where did you get the white? I have black sand in my 55 and I positively LOVE it, but my husband caved to my nagging and we just bought a 125 off craigslist... with the promise of having white sand. I dont want to do the Petco white sand as its too expensive.... I'll do it if I have to, but was hoping there was a pure white sand easier to get (kind of how easy PFS is easy to use). Id rather spend the money and get Petco stuff if nothing else comes close to the "white".


----------



## gilberbt

I got the white sand at a local hardware store. It was called handy sand and is 100% precleaned and used to mix with paint to add texture. It was like $5 for a 50 lbs bag. I liked it but it was very fine and tended to get kicked up in the hob filters I had at that time.


----------



## lilcountrygal

Thanks. I'll check into it. If you wanted white again, would you use that brand or pay the extra bucks to get the sand from Petco/Petsmart that wont kick into your HOBs?


----------



## gilberbt

lilcountrygal said:


> Thanks. I'll check into it. If you wanted white again, would you use that brand or pay the extra bucks to get the sand from Petco/Petsmart that wont kick into your HOBs?


I would consider it, I have canisters now so there would be no issues with the HOBs. It was almost sugar like, my other issue was how dirty it go and brown alge growing on it, I don't know if that is an issue with all white sand or just the stuff I got.


----------



## jimmymac

I prefer the black with the fish you have.
Darker fish may dull down and not look as well in some tanks.
I have black congo calvis, and yellow head comps on black sand.
They look great, but do blend into the black sand and black BG.
I really wish I had gone with a natural color over white or black.


----------



## lilcountrygal

jimmymac said:


> I prefer the black with the fish you have.
> Darker fish may dull down and not look as well in some tanks.
> I have black congo calvis, and yellow head comps on black sand.
> They look great, but do blend into the black sand and black BG.
> I really wish I had gone with a natural color over white or black.


Personally, I prefer black myself. However, in exchange for getting me the 125 and driving three hours to pick it up, I promised my husband I'd put white sand in it. Not my personal favorite, but eh, I'll sacrifice that. I get to pick all the decorations and the actual fish... I'll give him the sand. :lol:


----------



## JimA

lilcountrygal said:


> jimmymac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the black with the fish you have.
> Darker fish may dull down and not look as well in some tanks.
> I have black congo calvis, and yellow head comps on black sand.
> They look great, but do blend into the black sand and black BG.
> I really wish I had gone with a natural color over white or black.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer black myself. However, in exchange for getting me the 125 and driving three hours to pick it up, I promised my husband I'd put white sand in it. Not my personal favorite, but eh, I'll sacrifice that. I get to pick all the decorations and the actual fish... I'll give him the sand. :lol:
Click to expand...

 I bought some of the "Petco branded" white sand and it really didn't cost that much, I want to think it was like 12 or 14 dollars for 20lb I am really happy with how it looks. I mixed it with some other substrate that was in the tank for a more natual look.


----------



## lilcountrygal

JimA said:


> I bought some of the "Petco branded" white sand and it really didn't cost that much, I want to think it was like 12 or 14 dollars for 20lb I am really happy with how it looks. I mixed it with some other substrate that was in the tank for a more natual look.


do you have any pictures with it in? I went and bought 60 pounds of it today. Need to pick up another bag. It was the whitest I could find, even tho its more of an off white.


----------



## JimA

lilcountrygal said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some of the "Petco branded" white sand and it really didn't cost that much, I want to think it was like 12 or 14 dollars for 20lb I am really happy with how it looks. I mixed it with some other substrate that was in the tank for a more natual look.
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any pictures with it in? I went and bought 60 pounds of it today. Need to pick up another bag. It was the whitest I could find, even tho its more of an off white.
Click to expand...

 It just came in a blue and white bag with petco across the top. I rinsed it for a bit but it was not bad.

http://www.petco.com/product/115881/Pet ... -Sand.aspx

Here are some pics.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/post ... &p=1709878


----------



## lilcountrygal

Thanks Jim. Your tank looks awesome! I actually found that sand and bought 60 pounds of it. I'll probably need another 20, but glad I can see what it will look like in the tank. I can handle that :thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC

Which black sand is that?


----------



## E82M6

They both look great but the white does look more natural. You definitely have a good eye for landscaping your tank.


----------



## matt121966

I agree the fish really pop with the black sand, but I am putting ideas together for a new 90 gallon and am thinking white.

The black sand photo really is kool.


----------



## matt121966

I think the black - the fish really pop.

But will probably go with white and darker lava rocks.

Great photos.


----------



## GTZ

My demasoni darkened considerably when I switched to black.
Still have a 5g bucket full of aragonite though :?


----------



## 123vb123

Thank you for the upload


----------



## marigoldkelly95

I like them both! The black sand reminds me of black sand beaches in Hawaii where the green vegetation also popped. However, the lighter sand does contrast your rocks a little more. Both look great though! 

How difficult is it to change out your substrate? I am thinking of switching to PFS...


----------



## AulonoKarl

I prefer the white, especially with the black background. I like some contrast.


----------

